# Nibali Giro Special Edition? Can we expect one?



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Nibali's special edition frame does not inspire me ... it doesn't look that special. I was pretty surprised that Specialized didn't produce a pink bike (maybe pink in place of the white on his frame, but keep the custom graphics) for the final stage of the Giro. Will Specialized be producing a giro victory frame? I see nothing online about it. Cervelo did one a few years back. 

View attachment 281512



View attachment 281513


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

Nibali's Tarmac looks good for me. What I expected for last stage was same tarmac with pink details instead of blue. Like Team Sky did last year on TDF. Yellow stripe instead of blue.


----------



## Lee Carroll (May 28, 2013)

Not as nice as mine!!!

file://localhost/Users/leecarroll/Library/Application%20Support/iLifeAssetManagement/assets/sub/01fbae8e64b81d11ad8bf629a09f06e78f7688d968/IMG_3693.JPG


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

ToffieBoi said:


> Nibali's Tarmac looks good for me. What I expected for last stage was same tarmac with pink details instead of blue. Like Team Sky did last year on TDF. Yellow stripe instead of blue.


I prefer the custom bikes that are a bit more customized, as Nibali's doesnt stand out very much. It doesn't seem like it'd have been that hard to either replace all the white on Nibali's frame with pink, or replace the blue with pink. Maybe they'll do something for the 2014 model (which I guess will be announced in a couple of months anyway).

View attachment 281544
View attachment 281545
View attachment 281546


----------



## TrojanHorse (Jan 13, 2012)

Lee Carroll said:


> Not as nice as mine!!!
> 
> file://localhost/Users/leecarroll/Library/Application%20Support/iLifeAssetManagement/assets/sub/01fbae8e64b81d11ad8bf629a09f06e78f7688d968/IMG_3693.JPG


rookie.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

What I find funny is that they are all the same layup but vary $250-$650 between paint options. Boonen's Venge costs $250 more then Cavendish, and the Omega Pharma paint is $650 more!?!?

O K

Glad I just got "black satin", for that $650 less. (Which is also $650 less then the "Project Black" of which, from what I can tell has Specialized written in white on the forks, unlike mine.... Not very Project Black (consider the PB is 2012 and the Black Satin is 2013)...

So I will pay more for last years model, with more graphics....?

Someone overlooked the obvious, pricing is all screwy for these frames based on color.


----------



## StillKeen (Oct 4, 2005)

Cost is interesting. The $250 price difference seems very reasonable (considering they have to have an additional SKU number, separate stock (that they have to guess demand for) etc, the extra 7% seems fine. But the graphics just seem too subtle. Hence why I'm hopeful they'll release a Giro Nibali with some pink in it (not that I'm huge into pink, just that I think it could be a nice looking bike).

The middle one is 'standard', the top and bottom ones are limited or nibali frames, costing $250 more.

View attachment 281664
View attachment 281665
View attachment 281666


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

the Cervelo was to commemorate the 100th edition of the Giro d'Italia; had nothing to do with a victory.


----------

